# id please



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i took these pics for my friend at my LFS. he's not entirely sure the species, esp. second one.

first one i'm 99% sure is a brandtii, esp. with the way the anal and dorsal fins line up.

the 2nd? i was thinking sanchezi or rhom?

thx for any replies,
PT


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Rhom on the second one i think..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

second one has huge eyes

i would definetly purchase the second one lol.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

looks like my rhom here is a pick of mine for comparison if this helps
View attachment 123474


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

The second one has a strange deformed back?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is this the store in the Buffalo area ???? Nice fish. Rhom on the 2nd pic







and the Brandtii


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they both look like brandti to me


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the 2nd pic, mind you, was taken from an angle, instead of straight on.

pt

slightly better angle here on 2nd fish

pt


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> they both look like brandti to me


I'm with Dawgz. Pictures aren't the greatest...eye and tail are wrong for a rhom. How big are they?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the one that is very obviously a brandtti is 6-7" or so (first pic)

the other one about 5"

pt


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

both should be brandti...man SHIP them to me, lets work out that damn deal lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> they both look like brandti to me


You're right. I see better today than i did last night. Beautiful fish. They look bigger than the sizes mentioned.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Is this the store in the Buffalo area ???? Nice fish. Rhom on the 2nd pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, indeed, he's selling em for $50 each! g/l finding a cheaper brandti

pt


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes,both of them are Brandtii;without doubt....


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

dude i donno what the second fish is but you better go buy it! it is sweet looking


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

RHOM


----------

